# Old guy needs memory assist



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Some of you may recall that I took my *69 GTO *apart and started restoring it --- 20 years ago.:willy:

So, there are a few things I've forgotten. Like, what the Sam Hill do the side and quarter window "windlace" (if that's even the right term) pieces look like? :confused I'm talking about whatever-it-is that clips over the edges of the headliner where it's glued to the rails above the side and quarter windows. I'm pretty sure I've got the pieces for the windshield and rear glass located - I just don't remember what the side/quarter window pieces look like. Anyone got some detail/close up photos, or links to same, that they could share to jump start my memory? I don't want to have to order and wait for replacements if I've got them staring me in the face and just am not recognizing them... 

One more thing --- inside and below the rear window there's a strip of "rolled" metal that the rear edge of the package tray slides under. It's got what looks like slots for sheet metal screws in each end near the corner of the back glass. Is there a piece of trim or perhaps a plastic cover that goes over this? I don't remember that either. 

Thanks much,
Bear


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.opgi.com/p/interior-trim/6046/58/CH27101.html


1968-1972 GTO - Headliner Windlace - Finishing touch! Authentic grained windlace Your (CH326) | Interior Trim | OPGI.com


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That's it! Thanks --- 

Bear


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Duh, ok - so Bear's a moron.... 

After searching through my photo inventory and then my physical inventory, and not finding them, I ordered a pair of replacement side windlaces and waited for them to arrive, which they did this past Thursday. About an hour ago I was getting ready to put them on after recovering and installing the sail panel extensions to the headliner. I already had located the rear window windlace, and the trim piece that goes over it, after a frantic search earlier. I *knew* I had those pieces but it took me awhile to find where I'd put them for safe keeping - both the inner and outer that is  Then I found a third piece. Huh? what's this? I asked ---- then the light slowly, faintly, began to flicker on.. There is no "inner" and "outer" rear window windlace.  I had remembered how that all came apart "incorrectly" (hey, it's been 20 years - ok?) I actually had just found my original rear and side windlaces, duh  Good thing too, because the repro's don't look anything like them. So they'll be going back.

Speaking of recovering the sail panels... once they were installed I needed to glue the overhang on the front and rear to the tabs by the quarter and rear windows. I'd found out I liked the spray adhesive better than the brush on, so I carefully masked around the openings where it needed to go to keep it off my paint and applied it so it could set up a little. 'Cept there was one spot I didn't think to mask - the sail panel itself - so I shot adhesive all over the inside of one of the sail panels I'd just recovered - doh! Luckily I realized it immediately, and a rag moiistened with a little lacquer thinner, carefully and gently deployed, followed up by some GooGone and 409 cleaner fixed it right up. 

I guess I'm getting excited and getting in a hurry now - gotta watch that  

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yep bear when you get to that point its hard to not be itching to get in it and go....i did all my interior and trim in a week and a half (aided by the wife and kids being out of town for a week) and it was a string of marathon session, finding all the assorted bolts, screws, clips, grommets, whatchamajiggers and such, and i had only taken it apart ten months prior. That car is looking pristine Rob, cannot wait to see you behind the wheel.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I love doing the interior work. 

And the 69 has a beautiful interior anyway, so once it's all together I'm sure the results will be impressive Rob. :cheers


----------

